# Team Veloziraptor! - Winterpokal Termin Thread



## Veloziraptor (12. November 2005)

Ganz vergessen, hier mal ein Terminforum für unser Team auf zu machen.
Die ersten sehr wertvollen Punkte sind ja schon gemacht.

http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/team-details.php?t=72

killuah1 und meiner einer machen morgen ne Monster Tour. Klar bringt das Punkte, aber ich glaube wir wollen uns primär vernichten, so wie ich das sehe. Also nichts für die anderen. Wir brauchen ja noch Leute, die die nächsten 2 Wochen NICHT mit Schmerzen im Bett liegen und dann für uns Punkte mitsammeln    

Wir testen die Strecke mal an und sehen dann weiter. Wenn Termine anstehen: als hier rein!


----------



## Levty (12. November 2005)

naja, als ein mitglied des teams werde ich mich mal zu wort melden!

also nach meiner heutigen tour brauchte ich 19p fürs team, morgen geht wieder eine ungefähr gleiche tour, und alle mitglieder des teams können nextes WE mal mitfahren um auch punkte gut zu machen, und das team "IBC DIMB WP FIGHT CLUB" zu überholen  

also die anderen Veloziraptors könnten sich auch melden!

gruss, killuah1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (13. November 2005)

*DIE HEUTUGE MONSTERTOUR - eine Zusammenfassung* 

Das beste zuerst. Es war definitv eine Monstertour, weil da so ein kleines Monster mit spitzen Zähnen war, welches dem killuah1 so nebenbei 3 Platten mit geschätzten 8 Löchern bescherte!

Die Tour war aber insgesamt sehr geil. Ein paar Preise sind zu vergeben.

- der Preis der längsten Platten-Serie für killuah1
- der Preis für den abartigstens downhill mit zig tausend losen Steinen
- der Preis der Herzen, für den Jogger der mich an ner 18% Steigung abgehobelt hat
- den Preis der geilsten Stürzen ohne Wunde - für mich (3 an der Zahl - evtl. aber Schaltwerkschaden - mal schaun???)
- und zuletzt der Preis für das geilste November Wetter


----------



## Levty (13. November 2005)

also heute hat das wort "mädchenreifen" eine ganz neue bedeutung bekommen, insgesammt 4 snakebites = 8 löcher und dann noch 2 irgendwo anders her, aber wsl nur davon, weil ich bis zum ende der trails mit nem platten gefahren bin 

nja, trotz der ausfälle war das eine deftig schöne tour, nexte woche könnten wirs wiederholen, und nein, wir müssen nciht um 8h losfahren, einfach licht mitnehmen  , ne, also die tour ist für jeden zu fahren, nix schweres, abgesehen von 2 trails und den treppen an der thingstätte (<- geht auch mit hadttail   )

also, ich bin dann mal reifen flicken 

gruss an mein team und die anderen, cya!


----------



## Veloziraptor (14. November 2005)

Schaffen wir es eigentlich als Team beim Weißwurstrenne aufzutauchen?

Mein Taktik-Vorschlag. Wir werden alle letzter und punkten dafür für den Winterpokal 5fach!


----------



## BikerAndy (15. November 2005)

Hallo,
des mim team beim Weißwurstrennen wird wohl nix hab verpeilt das des rennen am 27. ist und hab jetzt schon bei nem ausflug zugesagt  
Aber wir sollten auf jeden mal ne tour zusammen machen.(so dick n ganzen tag damit wir schön viel punkte bekommen  ) Nächstes Wochenende kann ich leider auch net aber danach gehts eigentlich immer am Wochenende!!!
Gruß Andy


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. November 2005)

Wird vorgemerkt. Dieses WE wollte hädbänger eigentlich ne Tour schmeißen, hat sich bis jetzt aber nicht mehr gemedlet im Forum. Bodo (kajaker) macht dafür wohl ne Tour in der Pfalz. Beide Touren würden auf jeden Fall der Hammer.

TAgesfahrt im Dezember ist ja auch gar kein Problem - die zwei Stunden, die es da hell ist


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. November 2005)

Wie sieht es denn bei den Teamkollegen mit Nachtritt-Tauglichkeit aus? Habt ihr mal Lust. Nichts brutales. Berg hoch und runter evtl. noch nen zweiten und nur Waldautobahn (schneewegen)?


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. November 2005)

RESPEKT!!!!

Lev hat für das Team Veloziraptor einen fabelhaften 3ten Platz beim Weißwurst Rennen geholt. Ich immerhin den 11ten. Alla!


----------



## Levty (27. November 2005)

danke, war aber auch kein problem, ich hab mich recht gut gefühlt, und dann halt vom stratblock aus reingebolzt! bald sind die pics online, ich lad die mal hoch!
also morgen abend (Montag) will ich mal wieder einen nachtritt unternehmen, der schnee dürfte sich langsam mim erdboden fusioniert haben   , ok, trails sind noch (...noch...) tabu, aber man kann es ja aber auch locker angene lassen und schotter hoch schotter runter!

wer dabei?

(ich weis dass sich niemand melden wird)


----------



## Levty (27. November 2005)

murks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (27. November 2005)

Bin morgen nicht da. Daher nciht. Ich punkte dafür dann im Rhein-Main Gebiet!


----------



## BikerAndy (28. November 2005)

Servus Jungs,
also da ich ja die lezten beiden Wochenenden nicht konnte und auch in der Woche zwichendurch nicht gefahrn   bin hätte ich am nächen WE mal wieder Zeit(vorzugsweise am Sonntag Samstag würde aber auch noch gehn)!!
Also würden wir es mal schaffen mim kompletten team zu fahren????
Meldet euch einfach mal wenn und wann ihr zeit habt über die strecke usw. können wir uns dann ja noch gedanken machen!!
Gruß Andy


----------



## alex75 (28. November 2005)

Hallo Team,

habe heute keine Zeit für einen Nightride, aber Reizen würde es mich schon einmal.

das mit der Teamausfahrt finde ich eine gute Idee, Zeit hätte ich am Wochenende auch (noch).


Gruss Alexander


----------



## Levty (28. November 2005)

gut, also heute wars n nette nachtr... ähm, schneeritt   

also nextes WE sollte es bei mir auch klar gehen!
am liebsten wäre es Sonntags, aber wir müsste früher los, so ggn 10 wenn nicht gar früher! 
jens und ich sind wild drauf die 3000er grenze zu brechen, letzter verscuh scheiterte bei 2000 an meiner pannenserie...   

wer es sich nicht zutraut kann gerne ausstiegen, (aber bitte anch 2000)!

gut, wer ist am WE dabei? jmd mit den bedingungen nicht einverstanden?
gruss, lev!


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. November 2005)

mach mal langsam lev. die 3000 nehmen wir uns im sommer vor und fahren dann in den schwarzwald und machen sodann ne gemütliche 4000 daraus! die armen jungs - NICHT einschüchtern!

also am sonntag wäre ich auch dabei. je nachdem wie das wetter wird, läuft das ganze dann unter dem titel: 2. advent schneeritt oder 2. advent schlammschlacht. den nachtritt holen wir nach, wenn ich wieder regulär in hd bin! je schneller ich ne wohnung finde, um so schneller gibt´s nen nachtritt. alla. hat jmd. connections


----------



## BikerAndy (1. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
also wies aussieht wären ja alle vom team am sonntag dabei   ??(oK beim jojo muss man mal abwarten aber zumindest vier wären wir). So hat jemand vorschläge für die srtecke, wie lange wollen wir fahren?? Ich denk mal das wir aber auf jeden so spätestens 10 uhr los kommen oder?? Kommt natürlich auch aufs wetter an!!! Bin für alle Vorschläge offen!!
Also schreibt mal wenn ihr n paar vorschläge habt!!!
                                              Gruß Andy

Ps: bei der 3000 oder 4000hm tour im Sommer bin ich dann auf jeden dabei!!!  
  *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (1. Dezember 2005)

oh man, ich hoffe, daß ich sonntag kommen kann. so ohne wohnung in hd und 90 km entfernt??? die 3000 hm tour wird AUF JEDEN FALL noch gemacht. den ehrgeiz habe ich 

ansonsten zieht der lev ja gerade gemütlich in unerreichbare gefielde (punktemäßig). ich setze auf JANUAR


----------



## Levty (2. Dezember 2005)

oookay! 
dann meld ich mich acuh zum wort!
also SO steht im fest! biken - nix anders! ich würde vorschlagen dass wir um 10:00 am bahnhof losfahren, und dann bis die sonne untergeht durchbiken, wer will, kann anschließend nochn nightride machen   
könnte dann so aussehen:





es geht immerhin um punkte beim WP!
also wir wären schon mal vier mann (andy, alex, jens, ich; evtl ipole [oder so] und jojojanson, wenn er mal wieder nicht zu viel feiert!)

sodele, so viel mal dazu!

jetz zur strecke selbst!
einstieg am steigerweg (neben dem bergfriedhof) 500m rein in den wald und dann trails trails trails, die tour sollte so um die 70% haben! bis zum stuhl kenn ich einige gute, die weiterfahrt wird dann oben entschieden.

tempo: gemütlich
schwierigkeitsgrad: mittel (<-trails)
dauer: bis die sonne untergeht (will beim sonnenuntergang am stuhl sein   )


gruss, lev


----------



## Veloziraptor (2. Dezember 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> tempo: gemütlich
> schwierigkeitsgrad: mittel (<-trails)
> dauer: bis die sonne untergeht (will beim sonnenuntergang am stuhl sein   )
> 
> ...




warum nehme ich dir das nicht ab, lev??? du und gemütlich. jaja. ich hoffe ich kann´s irgendwie einrichten!


----------



## BikerAndy (2. Dezember 2005)

Servus,
Also dann 10 uhr am bahnhof is in ordnung!!!Die strecke werden wir dann wohl auch den wetterbedingungen anpassen (mal sehen was sich bis sonntag noch tut)!!
Aber so um den königstuhl und weißer stein oder hat jemand was anderes vor???



			
				killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> dauer: bis die sonne untergeht (will beim sonnenuntergang am stuhl sein   )


Klingt gut  

Bis Sonntag dann Gruß Andy


----------



## Levty (2. Dezember 2005)

ACHTUNG!

ich hab mir heute nochmal gedanken Ã¼ber die strecke gemacht und hab mirs so Ã¼berlegt: 2x stuhl 1xstein (vll nur heiligenberg) und dann wieder zum stuhl!
der einstieg hat sich in meinen gedanken auch geÃ¤ndert, jens und alex kennen den, das ist der von hÃ¤dbÃ¤ngers traumtour!
ich amch grad ne karte, dann stell ich die online...  

â¬d17:






mal schauen was dann anch den beiden malen kstuhl kommt
wenn man ranzoom isses bissel verpixelt, man erkennt aber die oft befahrene kreuzung 
(hoffe man rafft das )


----------



## Veloziraptor (2. Dezember 2005)

mhhh, also so ganz komme ich bei dem plan nicht mit. ich sehe nur die serpentinen-auffahrt. naja, kniescheibe dick bandagieren. alles danach wird man sehen.

also, zu 95% reite ich mit!


----------



## iPope (3. Dezember 2005)

sieht verlockend aus die strecke  ;-)

aber mein kumpel kommt morgen erst um 14 uhr nach mannheim und dann warmfahren nach heidelberg dauert ja auch nochmal ein paar minuten...

vielleicht faehrt man sich ja morgen mal irgendwo dort im wald! die tage bin ich aber auf jeden fall mal dabei!


----------



## Levty (3. Dezember 2005)

iPope schrieb:
			
		

> sieht verlockend aus die strecke  ;-)
> 
> aber mein kumpel kommt morgen erst um 14 uhr nach mannheim und dann warmfahren nach heidelberg dauert ja auch nochmal ein paar minuten...



wir könnten evtl einen treffpunkt ausmachen (kstuhl). so ggn ich weis net wie lange dies und das dauern wird, aber schetzungsweise.
sag mal deine strecke? wo werdet ihr und wann fahren, evtl könnten wir euren weg schneiden und ganz laut pfeifen    

also, 
wann fahren wir los? ist 10:00 ok, oder wäre 9:00 besser? 

gruss, lev


----------



## Veloziraptor (3. Dezember 2005)

hatten wir uns nicht schon auf 10:00 geeinigt. bitte dieses mal konkret, nicht daß ich wieder ne stunde zu früh da bin und ne extrarunde zollstock drehen muß!


----------



## Levty (3. Dezember 2005)

Gut! 10:00 punkt genau, ohne extrarunden!

leider sind wir nur zu dritt, jens, andy und ich   
und petrus meint es auch nicht gut mit uns: regen   
aber es gibt kein schlechtes wetter, nur schlechte kleidung und zu dritt sind wir einfach schneller und können besser variieren   sehen wir das beste dran! 
freu mich schon   

gruss, lev


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (4. Dezember 2005)

Oh Mann, wie deprimierend. Wegen ner Kniescheibe die Tour aufgeben   

Naja, ich wollte den Chickenweg nach Neckargmünd runter und dann Höhe Schlierbach rauskommen, was natürlich wegen Baumfällarbeiten mal wieder nicht ging. Also, hab ich dann doch noch nen kleinen Umweg in Kauf genommen und bin zu guter letzt da rausgekommen, wo ich hin wollte.

Ich hoffe, daß mein Knie lediglich wegen nem Hämathom so schmerzt. Sollte es mehr sein, kann ich wohl den Winterpokal an den Nagel hängen   Am Montag weiß ich dann mehr...

Ich hoffe, daß Andy und Lev noch nen schönen Ritt hatten. Die DH Strecke als Uphill macht Laune. 

Heute ist nicht aller Tage, ich komm´ wieder keine Frage!


----------



## Levty (4. Dezember 2005)

Also die heutige tour war recht amüsant! 7:20 unterwegs gewesen und davon 5:01 fahrtzeit!
Bilanz:
-65km
-2stürze
-big bettys sind DIE reifen 
-mit kaputten kniescheiben sollte man nicht an den start gehen
-die abfahrt am kstuhl, wo die fallschirmspringer straten ist sehr gut zum springen geiegnet   

nun denn, die 20p in WP sind tapfer verdient   

gruss, lev


----------



## BikerAndy (4. Dezember 2005)

N'Abend
kann mich Lev nur anschließen war echt schön heut die Tour!!! Das Wetter war eben richtiges MTB wetter und sonst hat auch alles gepasst nur schade eben das jens nicht komplett mitfahren konnte  . Hab leider nur zwei fotos gemacht weil der akku meiner kamera wieder mal nicht geladen war  !!
Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja mal nächste woche das wir mim kompletten team ne tour zu stande kriegen(dann lad ich auch meine kamera mal rechtzeitig und denk an meine trinkflasche dass wir nicht extra bei mir daheim vorbei fahren müssen   )
Gruß Andy


----------



## Veloziraptor (4. Dezember 2005)

Coole Idee. Ich beobachte auch gerade ne Kniescheibe bei eBay, die morgen ausläuft. Wenn ich sie ersteigere, sollte die bis Mittwoch da sein und ist spätestens Donnerstag eingebaut. Dann klappts auch wieder mit den Uphills!   

@ Lev: 5 Stunden Netto Fahrzeit!!! Und beinahe 40 Punkte Vorsprung. Man Lev, wie soll ich das noch einholen. Muß wohl mal zu meinem Kumpel nach Bonn fahren. Mit´m RAD  

Ach noch was. Du hast in Deiner Signatur noch was vergessen. Hinter "NICOLAI Helius FR" fehlt noch "geschenkt. BITTE BITTE BITTE!"


----------



## Levty (4. Dezember 2005)

tja jens, so ist das leben, aber wer weis, vll werde ich auch stopp machen falls ich verletzt bin oder so (hoffen wir mal nicht)

nach bonn, hm, viel spass   

gruss, lev

ps: sig. geändert


----------



## benno_hd (5. Dezember 2005)

so, ich meld mich auch mal wieder, nachdem ich den Stress mit der Diplomprüfung erfolgreich hinter mir hab werd ich auch wieder öfter mitfahren, wobei ich erstmal wohl wieder in Form kommen muss, so halte ich wohl noch alle auf...


----------



## Levty (5. Dezember 2005)

benno_hd schrieb:
			
		

> so, ich meld mich auch mal wieder, nachdem ich den Stress mit der Diplomprüfung erfolgreich hinter mir hab werd ich auch wieder öfter mitfahren, wobei ich erstmal wohl wieder in Form kommen muss, so halte ich wohl noch alle auf...




erstmal gratulation!!!        
so... und
du hälst niemanden auf, wenn jmd schneller sein sollte kommt er dir eben wieder entgegen und fährt nochmal mit (hab ich mir vom hädbänger abgeguckt ) gruss an der stelle! 
wann steigt die nexte tour? ich hätt lust auf pfalz, nachdem ich in einem thread soooo fertig gemacht wurde,. und im anderen amchen die einen ständig neidisch durch die fetten fotos!
wie wärs? nexte woche pfalz ? (frage ans team und andere biker die hier mal reinschauen)

gruss, lev


----------



## BikerAndy (6. Dezember 2005)

Servus,
also Pfalz klingt schon gut wär dabei also wieder vorzugsweise am Sonntag!!!
Müsste dann eben mim Zug hin(du auch oder Lev??, dann können wir zusammen)
von daher wärs gut wenn der start irgendwo ist wo man gut mim zug hinkommt!!!
Wie siehts mit den restlichen Kollegen vom Team aus??(alex, jojo)
Bis dann Gruß Andy


----------



## iPope (6. Dezember 2005)

moin moin,

um wieviel uhr wolltet ihr denn in die pfalz starten? 
zwischen weihnachten und neujahr werde ich auf jedenfall mal ein paar kilometer in den wupper bergen schieben und dann hoffentlich im januar so fit sein dass ich keine (spaß-)bremse bin!

greetz,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex75 (6. Dezember 2005)

BikerAndy schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts mit den restlichen Kollegen vom Team aus??(alex, jojo)


Ich bin von Donnerstag bis einschließlich Sonntag nicht da   

Aber vielleicht schaffen wir dieses Jahr noch eine Tour mit unserem Team ...

Gruss Alexander


----------



## Levty (6. Dezember 2005)

also vorweg: mein rad ist endlich fertig umgebaut  , dicke schlappen, fette felgen, hochgelegt vorne. monster antrieb und n anker namens juicy! da hat der ehemalige verkäufer augen gemacht 

also ich weis net, im HD-forum macht bodo wöchentlich touren, ich hoffe da steigt was diese woche, wnen nicht, könnten wir, andy du kennst sie, die tour vom letzten mal wiederholen, aber diesmal bitte nicht am abend vorher absagen! und jj, mach endlich dein fahrrad, ipope hat endlich seinen heckträger, sprich der ist schneller hier, ok, alex kann net, wird aber schon demnächst, jens? kniescheibe? wie gehts euch? 

nun denn, meldet euch, wer hat lust  (und zeit) sich am SO durch die berge zu quälen? die trails, creme de la creme, gehören zu meiner regelmäßigen ausfahrt, also verfahren wir uns nciht
schwierig? neeeh!
schnell? wer will ja!

also, gruss, lev


----------



## Veloziraptor (6. Dezember 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> jens? kniescheibe? wie gehts euch?



Ich hab so viel mit dem HDler Wohnungsmarkt um die Ohren, daß ich es nicht zum Arzt schaffe. Also, zur Zeit beschwerdefrei. Aber kennst mich doch. Mitkommen tue ich und dann halt evtl. früher zurück - wenn dieses Mal mehr kommen, kannst du ja auch weiter fahren. Nicht wie damals bei der Tour 5 

Die andere Frage ist nur, ob ich am WE in HD bin. Ist ja leider immer ne ordentliche Rodelei. Und dann noch in die Pfalz? [...] Mal schaun, was die Kollegen vom Taunus Forum so treiben


----------



## Levty (8. Dezember 2005)

also was machen wir am WE? es scheint trocken zu werden (grus an alex, der leider nicht kann), und die anderen!? ich hätt mal wieder lust auf ne asufahrt!
wer ist dabei und wo solls hingehen? schlagt ihr mal was vor...   

gruss, lev

ps: wetter


----------



## Veloziraptor (9. Dezember 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> wer ist dabei und wo solls hingehen? schlagt ihr mal was vor...



Vorschlag: Großer Feldberg.

880 hm und verschneit.

Leider ist mein Bike noch beim Doc. Aber irgendwann wird mein hessicher Heimatsberg mal bezwungen! Tja, Lev. Dieses WE ohne mich!


----------



## BikerAndy (9. Dezember 2005)

Servus,
so wies aussieht wird des wohl wieder ne ausfahrt von mir um lev aleine oder seh ich des falsch?? Also von der strecke her is mir eigentlich egal(pfalz wird nix oder doch??) Wann schaffen wirs endlich mal mim gesamten team  
wär schon mal cool winterferien vielleicht??
Also dann schönen abend noch
Gruß andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik-deluxe (10. Dezember 2005)

hallo
wollte mich mit lev um 12 aufm stein treffen.
(kannnoch geändert werden)
auf zu ner trailtour
mfg
dominik


----------



## Levty (10. Dezember 2005)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> wollte mich mit lev um 12 aufm stein treffen.
> 
> auf zu ner trailtour
> 
> dominik



jap, läst sich machen, andy und ich fahren um 10 bei mir los, dann über den stuhl zum stein
trails hin oder her, mehr als 60% werdens net, weil ich mich am stein net so gut auskenne, sry, aber am stuhl lassen wirs krachen   

gruss, lev


----------



## Veloziraptor (10. Dezember 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> trails hin oder her, mehr als 60% werdens net



Boah ey. Sei bloß ruhig. Sonst schwillen mir gleich die Halsadern. Hab gerade ein 1Stunden Ritt hinter mir und doch ganze 7 hm geschafft   

Ich wäre verstärkt dafür noch ein paar mehr Mittelgebierge in Deutschland zu etablieren.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (11. Dezember 2005)

so nach meiner alleine tour heute mal ein ganz großes *sorry* an lev das ich heute soooo spät gekommen bin war ca. 12.20 da  .
hatte leider noch unten in schrießheim eine technische panne(schaltwerk) das mich etwas aufgehalten hat.
war dann noch mit jemand anderem den ich getroffen habe auf m stuhl un dwieder zurück, bin total fertig.
waren 58km und halt 1 mal stein und ein mal den stuhl wirklich in einem affenzahn hochgeboltzt. haben von ziegelhausen bis ganz oben hin etwas weniger ale eine halbe stunde gebraucht(ist das gut oder schlecht?). auf jeden fall bin ich total am ende, schade das es nicht geklappt hat. habe oben auf m stein ncoh leute gefragt die haben gesagt ihr seit gerade erst weg  .
ich hoffe euer tag ist trotzdem noch einigermaßen verlaufen.  
mfg
dominik


----------



## BikerAndy (11. Dezember 2005)

Servus,
verdammt also wir sind ungefähr um 12.15 gefahrn  . War halt arsch kalt und wir haben schon 20min oder so gewartet. Ja war ganz gut also wir sind auch so 54km gefahrn war ja fettes wetter  !! Beim nächsten mal klappts bestimmt!!
Gruß Andy

Ps: Wirklich geiles fahrrad   (muss ich mal einfach gesagt haben)


----------



## Levty (11. Dezember 2005)

Jaja, Dominik, das war echt eine nette Tour:





Schade, wir haben dich um 5 Min. verpasst, da waren wir schon am einstieg von der 10 (<- Wanderpfad).
Ja, 30min für den Stuhl ist echt gut!
Was haben denn die Leute gesagt? Ich bin da nämlich die Paragleider-Rampe runtergehopst   , leider kein Foto, irgendwann!
Nächste Woche weis ich nicht wie's aussieht, muss für die letzte Arbeit dieses Jahres lernen   . Mal sehen!

Ja, uns hat auch eine Panne aufgehalten (Andy, schon geflickt?), und wir konnten net mehr bis zum Stuhl fahren! (Waren aber pünktlich am Stein  )
Egal, irgendwann schaffen wirs mal endlich zusammen zu fahren, und ey, ich bin jetzt schneller auf den Trails als früher 

Gruss, Lev.


----------



## Veloziraptor (12. Dezember 2005)

Und? Schon was neues am Planen. Schaffen wir es vor Neujahr eine Teamfahrt hin zu bekommen. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein. soll Teams geben, die schaffen das, obwohl sie über ganz Deuschland verteilt sind!


----------



## Levty (12. Dezember 2005)

jens_snej schrieb:
			
		

> Und? Schon was neues am Planen. Schaffen wir es vor Neujahr eine Teamfahrt hin zu bekommen. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein. soll Teams geben, die schaffen das, obwohl sie über ganz Deuschland verteilt sind!



ich hoffe doch! ganz D, nja, da haben wir noch glück!
also vor weihnachten wirds nix so wie ich den jojo kenn   (MACH ENDLICH DEIN SCHALTWERK, is doch net so schwer), und ob der alex kann, ich auch ne frage, denn wenns regnet, scheint  er ausser gefecht zu sein   

aber jens, andy du und ich haben noch nciht mal geschafft zu 3. ne tour zu beenden! hoffe das klappt auhc mal
wie wärs mit einem weihnachtsausritt?!

gruss, lev

ps:
hey, jens, profil erneuert? also deine signaur trifft im moment überhaupt nciht zu


----------



## BikerAndy (12. Dezember 2005)

Servus,
also was meinst du mit Weihnachtsausfahrt weil an den feiertagen siehts glaub ich schlecht aus da sind wir immer bei verwandten und so!!! Aber danach so zwichen den jahren könnts mal gehn(die über weihnachten angefressenen pfunde wieder runter fahrn  
ja aber des is echt arm das wirs net einmal packen mim team also so schwer kanns doch net sein!!!  Wie siehts nächstes WE aus, auf ein neues (ich glaub aber Lev konnte nicht wegen arbeit am Montag oder so??)
Gruß Andy


----------



## Levty (12. Dezember 2005)

BikerAndy schrieb:
			
		

> (ich glaub aber Lev konnte nicht wegen arbeit am Montag oder so??)
> Gruß Andy



genau    
ein WE ohne bike... was solls... hab ja genug vorgeleg   
wollte noch was loswerden
1. die schanze an dem trail vom speyerhof wurde erhöht
2. MAN, freu ich mich auf sommer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (12. Dezember 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> hey, jens, profil erneuert? also deine signaur trifft im moment überhaupt nciht zu



Ja. Und sei bloß still   Die Signatur brauche ich für mein Ego. Im Januar!!!! Da wird die Saison mit 10000 hm im Januar eröffnet!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (13. Dezember 2005)

hallo
hat jemand von euch am donnerstag zeit und lust biken zu gehen(falls das wetter es zulässt)?
bin um ca. 12 uhr von der schule da und könnte dann in nächster zeit losfahren.
mfg
dominik


----------



## BikerAndy (13. Dezember 2005)

Tach,
also seh ich des richtig das am WE keine ausfahrt geht  ???
Dann muss ich wohl alleine n paar punkte fürs team holen!!  
Aber am freitag geht wieder nightride oder Lev??
Gruß Andy


----------



## alex75 (13. Dezember 2005)

BikerAndy schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> also seh ich des richtig das am WE keine ausfahrt geht  ???
> Dann muss ich wohl alleine n paar punkte fürs team holen!!
> Aber am freitag geht wieder nightride oder Lev??
> Gruß Andy


Ich habe schon vor mal wieder zu fahren, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, am Wochenende.

Gruss Alexander


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. Dezember 2005)

BikerAndy schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> also seh ich des richtig das am WE keine ausfahrt geht  ???
> Dann muss ich wohl alleine n paar punkte fürs team holen!!
> Aber am freitag geht wieder nightride oder Lev??
> Gruß Andy




Wenn Du nach Hessen kommst, können wir ja ne Tour im Taunus machen  Ich wollte heute ein paar Punkte sammeln und wurde leider von meinem Vorbau, der von der Werkstatt vor 2 Tagen nicht richtig eingebaut wurde, gestoppt. Ich durfte schon nach 3 Punkten abbrechen.   

Im Januar sehe ich gute Chancen unser Team mal wieder nach vorne zu bekommen. Futter mir schon gerade reichlich Powerreserven an - manchen nennen es auch Weihnachtsspeck! Also, bis dann!


----------



## BikerAndy (13. Dezember 2005)

Servus,


			
				dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> hat jemand von euch am donnerstag zeit und lust biken zu gehen(falls das wetter es zulässt)?
> bin um ca. 12 uhr von der schule da und könnte dann in nächster zeit losfahren.
> mfg
> dominik


Servus,
also Donnerstag is net so gut hab erst um 3 schule aus und fahr dann vielleicht n bisl aber eben nur bei mir hinterm haus sprich Königstuhl!!
Wie siehts bei dir am Sonntag aus??? Vielleicht klappts dies mal aufm Stein zu treffen  
Also dann gruß Andy


----------



## Levty (13. Dezember 2005)

was sit den hier los, kaum bin ich im anderem forum unterwegs wird hier alles vollgespammt

1. Sonntag ohne mich, leider
2. Freutag nightride, wer ist dabei (andy, ich, ...)
3. DO leider keine zeit...
4. ab DI einsatzbereit, da werden die trails gerockt   

also, spontane nightrides sind mir immer recht, einfach per ICQ melden, NIGHTride, nicht EVENINGride, sprich bis 0:00 bin ich erreichbar


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Dezember 2005)

sa tour in neustadt, sonntag bin ich für tour in/um hd zu haben!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (14. Dezember 2005)

für den sonntaag könnte auch was gehen,
mal schaun.
wird noch ausdiscutiert da ich gehört habe das es wieder kälter werden soll.
dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (14. Dezember 2005)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> für den sonntaag könnte auch was gehen,
> mal schaun.


ne tour mit dir... oje, da muss ich ja das race -bike wieder auspacken!   
bezüglich kälte: les meine fusszeile!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (14. Dezember 2005)

@schneewellenreiter  
ich fahre doch nur gemütlich,
wäre cool wenn du am sontag mit von der patie wärst.  
kommst doch such aus heidelberg oder nicht?
könntest ja dann mit bikerandy zum stein kommen.

soll aber *kein*nightride werden.
war schonlange nichtmehr auf trails unterwegs.  
wäre so für eine gemütliche runde.
mfg dominik


----------



## BikerAndy (15. Dezember 2005)

servus allseits,
also ich muss mal schauen wie fit ich bis sonntag bin(hab grad schön halsweh und so)  . Außerdem hat uns der deutschlehrer noch ne arbeit für montag reingedrückt also geht nicht soooooo lange!!!
Also ich denk mal bis samstag oder so werd ich sehn wies mir geht und mich nochmal melden!!
Gruß Andy


----------



## easymtbiker (16. Dezember 2005)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> soll aber *kein*nightride werden.



ja, würde auch gerne mal wieder meine lieblingstrails bei tageslicht sehen  
wann wo wie treffpunkt? bitte nich zu früh, so 11h wäre angenehm... wir können uns auch gerne schon zur auffahrt treffen, in schriesheim oder d-heim


----------



## dominik-deluxe (16. Dezember 2005)

habe mich meistens mit den leuten aus hd aufm stein getroffen. können wir wieder machen oder.... ach eigentlich mir fast egal. wäre 12 oder 12.30 ok für dich\euch, fast egal wo wir uns treffen?
hoffe das das wetter einigermaßen gut ist.
mfg
dominik


----------



## Levty (16. Dezember 2005)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> habe mich meistens mit den leuten aus hd aufm stein getroffen.
> dominik



nein, tuste nicht 



			
				dominik schrieb:
			
		

> wäre 12 oder 12.30 ok für dich\euch



ja, dem verschlafenen martin, der gerne mal was am tag  vor der tour bechert! 
ich werde an euch denken, wenn ich minimalwerte einer funktion 4. und 5. grades rückwerts aufstellen werde!
viel spass
gruss, lev


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (16. Dezember 2005)

von mit aus 11:30h schriesheim fass, 12h-12:30 oben am weissen stein.

wetter: es wird kälter, was gut ist, denn: der niederschlag geht in schneeform runter!

@lev: poste doch nicht immer meine schlechten eigenschaften


----------



## BikerAndy (17. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
also ich werd leider nicht mit euch fahrn am sonntag bin einfach noch zu krank um ne tour mitzufharn  
Naja die ferien stehn ja vor der tür und da geht bestimmt was viel spaß dann am sonntag
gruß Andy


----------



## dominik-deluxe (17. Dezember 2005)

das hört sich doch gut an, vielleicht bringe ich noch leute mit.
dann um 11.30 am fass.
plan schon mal wohines gehen soll.
mfg
dominik


----------



## Levty (17. Dezember 2005)

ich kann wetten der maddin wird die 10 runterfahren wollen

gruss, lev, der krank zuhause sitzt


----------



## dominik-deluxe (17. Dezember 2005)

??? was für eine 10 ??? was soll das sein?
grüße
dominik

der gerade mit seinem bike training fertig ist


----------



## Levty (17. Dezember 2005)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> ??? was für eine 10 ??? was soll das sein?
> grüße
> dominik



eine trailabfahrt, mit einem 1-2km uphill bis zum zollstock zws durch, bis ziegeöhausen, mit der krönung: dem königstpfad



			
				dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> der gerade mit seinem bike training fertig ist



drecksack


----------



## dominik-deluxe (17. Dezember 2005)

@hädbanger
den trail will ich fahren
dafür zeige ich dir auch ein paar schöne in schreißheim die du vielleicht noch nicht kennst  
dominik


----------



## easymtbiker (17. Dezember 2005)

oje, alle krank! wünsche euch mal gute besserung, erholt euch!  

@dominik: die 10 is nich so besonders, eher das was danach kommt   ich hätte aber auch lust, richtig lange zu fahren, z.b. über eichelberg nach siedelsbrunn und dort die marathonstrecke abfahren. von schriesheim 3-4h.... und das bei schneefall....   

und welches bike nehm ich morgen? ht mit funktionierender schaltung oder fully mit springender kette


----------



## alex75 (17. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

ich werde auch wahrscheinlich mitkommen; Lust hätte ich auf Eichelberg & Kunzmühlentrail. 
Wenn ich nicht pünktlich um 11:30 am Fass bin, braucht ihr nicht auf mich zu warten.

Gruss Alexander


----------



## Bax (17. Dezember 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> oje, alle krank!



Hab ich doch schon vor Wochen gesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (18. Dezember 2005)

he, team Veloziraptor, was ist los? ausser dominik gab es keinen mitfahrer.... kein wunder, dass ihr so weit hinter uns seid!  zu kalt?   

nette tour, hab bergab etwas mehr gewagt, weil der schnee so schön weich ausgesehen hat (war er aber nicht   ) und dominik hat mein wahres alter erfahren und Sie-zt  mich seitdem nur noch


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. Dezember 2005)

Moment. Dominik ist nicht in unserem Team   Was sucht ihr überhaupt hier, he   

Tja, Lev ist krank, ich bin im Flachlandexil (und nach max. 1 Stunde wirds langweilig), einer will sein Bike nicht reparieren, Andy ist wohl auch krank? und Alex??? kA...

Ach ja, wir sind ganz weit hinter euch. Da geht´s de Mensche, wie de Leut. Das ist wohl Dein Fluch, hädbänger. Alle müssen sie hinter Dir herfahren   

Bis wann geht der WP eigentlich. Ich hoffe, der Januar wird unser Monat???

Fakt ist: ICH WILL WIEDER NACH HEIDELBERG. Ich bin mittlerweile soweit mich stundenlang unter Autobahnbrücken rumzutreiben, um überhaupt mal ne Steigung zu erfahren... Der lokale Schulhof ist auch schon ausgereizt. Wenn das so weiter geht, werde ich noch zum Streeter. Pfui Teufel


----------



## BikerAndy (18. Dezember 2005)

Servus,
ja wie schon gesagt ich war krank und hab dann nur ne kleine runde gedreht aber denk mal nachdem wir morgen(ich)bzw.am dienstag(lev) unsere lezte arbeit schreiben siehts gut aus das wir noch n bisl aufholen werden!!!  
Vorausgesezt ist natürlich eine schnelle genesung bei mir und Lev  
Naja sagt eben mal wieder bescheid wenn ihr fahrt dann schau ich mal ob ich dabei bin(bin die ganzen ferien daheim)
Gruß Andy


----------



## easymtbiker (18. Dezember 2005)

jens_snej schrieb:
			
		

> Moment. Dominik ist nicht in unserem Team   Was sucht ihr überhaupt hier, he


hab vorhin auch gemerkt, dass ihr dominik nicht in euer team kaufen konntet... tja, wir helfen euch halt n bisschen mit training, aber wenn niemand mitfährt....     

@jens: grundlangentraining ist auch wichtig! ich werde am mi abend/nacht  auch 4h durch die rheinebene fahren, 100km mit 63,7 hm! wer mitfahren möchte,kann sich gerne melden


----------



## dominik-deluxe (18. Dezember 2005)

hey
ich fande es war echt ne super tour heute.
schade das keiner mehr gekommen ist, aber naja. wir haben voll die trails gerockt.  .
leider war viel zeug im weg gelegen das wir erst wegräumen mussen. diese scheiß baumfällarbeiten sind immer da wo man gerade fahren möchte  . kalt und rutschig war es außerdem noch.
mfg
dominik


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Dezember 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> hab vorhin auch gemerkt, dass ihr dominik nicht in euer team kaufen konntet... tja, wir helfen euch halt n bisschen mit training, aber wenn niemand mitfährt....
> 
> @jens: grundlangentraining ist auch wichtig! ich werde am mi abend/nacht  auch 4h durch die rheinebene fahren, 100km mit 63,7 hm! wer mitfahren möchte,kann sich gerne melden



He cool. Aber nicht mit meinem Fully. Mein Straßenkreuzer steht leider noch in HD. Normalerweise fahre ich immer mit dem Renner nach Rüsselsheim zu meinen Eltern (90 km). Aber das bringt ja keine Punkte. Gerade mal 10 Punkte. Jedenfalls im Sommer. Im Winter evtl. sogar 12   

Zudem: Ihr seid hier natürlich gerne gesehen. Dem Thread fehlt der Zusatz "und Freunde".


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Dezember 2005)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> diese scheiß baumfällarbeiten sind immer da wo man gerade fahren möchte



eichelbergauffahrt von kohlhof aus ist wieder fahrbar, dafür jetzt 2 abfahrten blockiert.....

@ dominik: wie war die sonntägliche völlerei?  

@jens: die 100km machen bei mir gerade 17punkte... 50% forstwege.


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Dezember 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> @jens: die 100km machen bei mir gerade 17punkte... 50% forstwege.



Ich schummel ja auch. Die 90 km werden durchgehend nur auf der asphaltierten Bergstraße mit Slickbereifung absolviert. Da kann man schon mal nen 40er Schnitt anlegen


----------



## dominik-deluxe (19. Dezember 2005)

so wie schauts bei euch am mittwoch und/oder donerstag aus?
die ferien habe angefangen  
sonntag vielleicht auch wieder?
mfg
dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (20. Dezember 2005)

bin gerne dabei, aber bei dem wetter sind die trails echt murks, da rutscht man hin und her!
muss mein schnupfen noch bekämpfen, aber morgen wollte ich eine runde cruisen!

gruss, lev


----------



## easymtbiker (20. Dezember 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> bin gerne dabei, aber bei dem wetter sind die trails echt murks, da rutscht man hin und her!



naja, dafür fällt man im schnee weich.. auf eichelberg gerade 5cm. die abfahrt ist im dunkelm echt lustig! (falls jemand dort ne brille findet- hab meine dort wohl verloren)
aber der schnee kostet schon kraft, 38km in knapp 3h....

mein persönliches erfolgserlebis: das erste mal die 5 treppen nach dem serpentinenweg gefahren (un drechzeitig vor der strasse zum stehen gekommen  )


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> aber morgen wollte ich eine runde cruisen!
> 
> gruss, lev


Das mach isch auch. 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (20. Dezember 2005)

hey lev hätte ab 12 uhr oder so zeit
sag mal noch bescheid was ab geht.
dominik


----------



## Levty (20. Dezember 2005)

TORUTERMIN:
MIttwoch, weisser stein, 14:00 trails...

gruss, lev


----------



## Levty (21. Dezember 2005)

Lev: wo ist meine kette
Dominik: was? *lach* jetz im ernst?
Lev: *dreht bike um* siehste
Dominik: *krieg sich vor lachen nicht* oh man, wenn man mit dir auf ne tour geht muss man immer mit etwas rechnen

so, da hat mir ein conneX kette die ganze tour vermasselt, nicht nur mir sondern dominik auch! danke an dieser stelle fürs nachhause schieben/ziehen   
na gut, was ist morgen, bzw übermorgen? die schüler unter uns haben ja ferien, jetz kann der wald ja unsicher gemacht werden! kette rechts 

gruss, lev


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik-deluxe (21. Dezember 2005)

ja morgen ist gut
will aber ausschlafen
und muss um 16 uhr (wenns geht nicht zu kaputt)wieder daheim sein
aber ansonsten gerne
mfg
dominik


----------



## Levty (21. Dezember 2005)

wie willste ausschlafen und um 16h wieder daheim sein!? das geht ja garnicht, du musst mich ja noch nach hause fahren!
wann willst du los?
wo?
gruss, lev


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Dezember 2005)

unter der woche 14h tourstart und ausschlafen.... mann, habt ihrs gut! da sitzt unsereins noch fleissig im büro.....

tja, schüler und studenten klauen unsere renten!    (ich find den spruch immer noch klasse weil er so schlecht ist)

also ich kann ja mal nen treff morgen um 18h vorschlagen, so direkt nach feierabend.... wird sich aber wohl niemand begeistern können. 

lev, nehm am besten n ersatzbike mit! so viele pannen wie du in 3 wochen hast hab ich nicht in 2 jahren!


----------



## Levty (21. Dezember 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> lev, nehm am besten n ersatzbike mit! so viele pannen wie du in 3 wochen hast hab ich nicht in 2 jahren!



...wenn ich eins hätte, was ansatzweise auf den trails vorwertskommt...

ja, komm, du! wenigstens hab ich nicht so beulen in meinem rahmen und muss nicht mit einem kaputten bremshebel rumfahren 

18h... wohin? ich will schon seit längerem meine lampe am helm ausprobieren, seit dem mein 2.4 akku meinen flaschenhalter zerfetzt hat 

im hellen hab ich aber immer noch lust zu fahren

gruss, lev


----------



## dominik-deluxe (21. Dezember 2005)

sagen wir so wie heute?


----------



## Levty (22. Dezember 2005)

nein, 
1. Ohne Pannen
2. Um 13:30 am Weißen Stein

wer ist dabei?

Lev


----------



## dominik-deluxe (22. Dezember 2005)

ich nicht mehr das wetter ist mir zu *******.
mfg
dominik


----------



## Levty (22. Dezember 2005)

mist, jetz bin ich demotiviert   
nja, ich schau mal dass ichn ründchen um den stehl drehe...

gruss, lev


----------



## easymtbiker (22. Dezember 2005)

18h reicht mir nich.... ich bin heute, donnerstag um 19h bismarkplatz/eingang hauptstrasse.... bin aber sehr skeptisch , ob jemand kommt.... schneerutschen ist aber echt lustig!


----------



## Levty (22. Dezember 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> bin aber sehr skeptisch , ob jemand kommt.... schneerutschen ist aber echt lustig!



mit mir kannste nicht rechnen: klamotten in der wäsche, weil ich grad eben 10 mal hingefetzt bin auf den trails... dann hab ich einfach langsamer gemacht 

war echt geil, nun, hädbänger (du hast post), wirst wohl alleine aufbrechen müssen, achja, aufm stuhl ist es zeihmlich schwer vorwärts zu kommen   
gruss, lev

Edit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik-deluxe (23. Dezember 2005)

hallo
also ich denke mal das am sonnatg auf jeden fall eine tour stattfinden wird.
hat jemend zeit und lust?
mfg
dominik


----------



## BikerAndy (24. Dezember 2005)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> also ich denke mal das am sonnatg auf jeden fall eine tour stattfinden wird.
> hat jemend zeit und lust?
> mfg
> dominik



Hi,
also Lust schon nur die zeit eben nicht !! Ich denk mal bei mir geht über die feiertage nicht sehr viel mit biken aber dafür danach schon also zwichen den jahren bin ich dabei wenn was geht!!!
So dann wünsch ich allen noch ein schönes weihnachtsfest
Gruß Andy


----------



## dominik-deluxe (24. Dezember 2005)

wünsche auch allen ein schönes fest, und vergesst den sonntag nicht  
grüße
dominik


----------



## Levty (24. Dezember 2005)

also sry leute, ich bin nicht dabei, 
kaum is mein HAC 4 da, ist mein rad ausser gefecht
heute auf dem haustrail ist das schaltauge flöten gegangen...
so viele pannen wie ich hab, hat nicht mal meine katze haare...   

wünsch euch ebenfalls schöne weihnachten, und ne gute tour morgen

ach andy, ich hab das MB abo bekommen (ich weis, bezahlte werbung...)

gruss, der pannenking


----------



## dominik-deluxe (25. Dezember 2005)

also da heute ja nicht gerade viel los war und das wetter nicht gerade schön war war ich heut nicht biken sondern nur aufm rollentrainer.
geh aber morgen bitte um meldeungen.   
@hädbänger
meld dich bitte mal(weiß ja nicht ob du zeit und\oder lust hasst) du bist der einzige(wenn ich mich nicht irre) der noch nichts gesagt hat.
(hasst ne pm)
mfg
dominik


----------



## Levty (25. Dezember 2005)

also der maddin is net do, der geht saufen und feiern (und sporttreiben   )

wenn ich glück habe kann ich am DI mit am start sein, bis dahin muss ich mich mit joggen zu frieden geben
der jjjanson hat ja klicks zu weihnachten gewünscht/bekommen, aber das rad fährt immer noch nicht, hoffe das geht bald   

nun gut, dominik hau rein, die wege sind fahrbar, nur halt nass und drekig

gruss, killuah1
schöne feiertage euch allen


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. Dezember 2005)

Also Team Kollegen. Ich werde mich mal langsam vom aktiven Posting verabschieden. Ab spätestens Neujahr bin ich erst mal DSL-los und werde mich dementsprechend selten im Forum aufhalten. Ich versuche mind. einmal die Woche über den Uni-Server zu checken, ob neue Touren anstehen.

Ansonsten einfach in der Rohrbacher Straße abholen - Lev weiß näheres.

Tja, dann noch den obligatorischen guten Rutsch und ein Photo aus meinem Flachlandexil. Nur noch 4 Tage, dann habe ich meinen Weißen Stein zurück  






Wie das in Zukunft mit dem Winterpokal laufen soll, weiß ich noch nicht. Ich muß die Daten dann wohl sammeln und nachtragen. 

Als nächster fester Event steht ja wohl der Ziegler Ice Ride an. Ich hoffe, man sieht dann paar Leute!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (1. Januar 2006)

hallo schönes neues jahr wünsche ich allen
neujahrsbiken!!
kommt jamand morgen mit ne lockere tour zu fahren? weiß net wann weiß net wo ist aber auch egal.
mfg
dominik


----------



## Levty (1. Januar 2006)

man, frohes neues, aber ich hab total das zeitgefühl verloren, wenn morgen MO ist, dann bin ich leider nicht dabei, aber am DI sicher! heute bin ich ne runde gefahren, man, war das "lecker".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik-deluxe (2. Januar 2006)

dann gehe ich am montag auch nicht sondern mit dir am dienstag, falls du eine xt kette hasst 
schreib mal wann und wo du vorhast zu biken
mfg
dominik


----------



## Levty (2. Januar 2006)

also mir ist es recht irrelewand, wenn du dich mit einer connex am rad und einer connex im gepäck zufriedengibst!

lass mal wieder am stein treffen und dann die 10 fahren, die wir letztens ja nicht geschafft haben, die trails scheinen zu trocknen, das ist gut, sehr sehr gut! (also dem wetterbericht nach, kommt heute noch was vom himmel, aber dann bis zum WE trocken..)

nun denn, die uhrzeit darfst du festlegen, ich aknn auch um 8:00 aufstehen, (im ggnsatz zu dir  ) bis denn

gruss, killuah1


----------



## dominik-deluxe (2. Januar 2006)

mit 2 ketten ist es acuh noch ok
so um 12.30 aufm stein?
dominik


----------



## Levty (2. Januar 2006)




----------



## Veloziraptor (8. Februar 2006)

Um den Thread mal zu reanimieren.

Morgen (ähh heute) ist Nightride angesagt. Gerüchteweise ist JoJo mit am Start. Näheres erfahrt ihr beim Cheffe Lev.


----------



## Veloziraptor (8. März 2006)

Der Winterpokal ist in die Endrunde gestartet. 

Pech für uns, daß unsere besten Fahrer mit Knochenbrüchen ans Heim gefesselt sind. Erst mal gute Besserungswünsche an Lev und Andy!

Kleines Resumee. Den Winterpokal gewinnen wir lange nicht, aber den größten Preis habe ich persönlich darin gewonnen, daß ich den Winter durchtrainiert habe. Yeah!

Mit einem guten Mittelfeldplatz werden wir am 26.3. wohl ins Ziel einlaufen. Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerAndy (9. März 2006)

hi,
was soll n des heißen also das ich mir den Fuß gebrochen hab weiß ich ja  aber was is mim Lev los hats den auch erwischt oder wie 
haja also für mich ist der WP echt gelaufen wenn ich glück hab kann ich so in grob geschäzt 2 Monaten wieder mit dem training anfangen um dann wenigstens im Sommer wieder fit zu sein!!!
So dann Grüße an die anderen (die die noch fahren können ) und holt wenigstens noch n paar punkte!!
Gruß Andy


----------



## Veloziraptor (9. März 2006)

Jo, Lev hat sich bei unsere Schneetour die Rippe angebrochen.

Ich bin schon frustriert genug, daß ich mein Pesnum von 500 Punkten nicht wirklich geschafft habe. Ich werde noch ein paar Punkte angeln, aber nicht heute - hab noch Muskelkater von gestrigen Joggen.


----------



## eufjan (10. März 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, Lev hat sich bei unsere Schneetour die Rippe angebrochen.



Ist nicht wahr, oder? Bei dem ersten Abgang bei "38km/h".  
Und den Rest der Tour einfach so gefahren? Nicht schlecht.  

Hoffe du bist nicht zu lange ausser Gefecht. 

Dann noch gute Besserung.


----------



## Levty (10. März 2006)

nene, das war der Snowride am MI, 4 Tage davor.
hier, beim 2. Jump ist mir das VR weggerutscht:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/229724

Ach, passt, wenn meine Bikes wieder ganz sind, fahr ich wieder.


----------



## Levty (15. März 2006)

ACHTUNG VELOZIRAPTORS​
Das Team "Falschfahrer" ist noch vor uns. Für unsere Ehre und mein Ego müssen wir das ändern, egal ob 1 oder 10 Punkte Vorsprung, wir MÜSSEN vor denen ins Ziel einlaufen. Jens quält sich so oft wie möglich auf dem Bike, ich habe aus Verzweiflung angefangen zu joggen. Meine Rippe ist zwar noch kaputt, aber morgen bekomme ich mein Laufrad wieder. Ab da wird Punktejagt extrem gemacht! Am SA eine Team-interne Ausfahrt, nur den Punkten zu gute! 
Also, Aufruf an alle die sich nichts gebrochen haben! BEIKT, TRAINIERT: Alternative Sportarten Zählen! Tut sonst was, 30 Minuten intensiv Zwinkern: 2Punkte! AUF LEUTE!!!

Gruß und Nacht - der motivierte Lev.


----------



## Micro767 (16. März 2006)

Hoffentlich lesen das auch meine Teamkollegen   mehr Motivation könnte ich ihnen auch nicht rüber bringen  

Viel Erfolg !


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. März 2006)

Hihihi. Eine Hetzkampagne. 

Ich wäre für ein klassisches Duell. Wir treffen uns alle (Team Falschfarer und Team Veloziraptor) am 25.3. mit der gleichen Punktzahl und fahren dann den Burgenweg nach Darmstadt und dann den Blütenweg zurück nach Heidelberg (ca. 160 km und ca. 6000 hm).

Wer am meisten Teammitglieder bis ins Ziel bringt hat automatisch gewonnen.

Haut rein Jungs. Und Grüße an die Falschfahrer: das wird ein knappes Rennen


----------



## Levty (16. März 2006)

Yeah! Falschfahrer wird fertiggemacht. Jens kriegt seine 500p voll und ich kann mich die Himmelsleiter runterwagen!
Nur noch 11p (die Jens heute eingefahren hat), dann ist gleichstand. Ich werde morgen noch was rauskitzeln!


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. März 2006)

Samstag!


----------



## Levty (16. März 2006)

8 Stunden, 2 Fahrer 1P/0,25h
8x4x2=64 Punkte
BOOOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (16. März 2006)

Nicht zu viel verraten


----------

